# [استفسار] هل هذه الدرايفات والمواتير تصلح لهذا الغرض ؟



## King Master (8 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فكرت انى ابدأ اعمل ماكينة سى ان سى راوتر للحفر على الاخشاب لغرض الهواية اولا .. وان ادركت وتمكنت منه ربما ابدأ فى مشروع تجارى

وجدت انسب شئ مناسب لى هو ماكينات الصغيرة جدا 

بحثت عنها فى المواقع الاجنبية ووجدت ما يسمى ب Drawer Slide 

وهى مجرى الدرج اى تكون المحاور على مجرى الدرج 

وجدت شروحات عديدة وعديدة وكلها تفصيلية ولكن المشكلة فى الاجزاء الالكترونية 

انا مهندس هندسة ميكانيكة تخصص صناعى وكنت لا احب مواد الكهرباء اثناء الدراسة 

نرجع لموضوعنا اجزاء الكهرباء وجدتهم يشتروها جاهزة كاملة مع بعض 

مثل هذا : 

ebay. co. uk/itm/CNC-Kit-3-Axis-Stepper-Motor-Driver-Nema17-12V10A-220V-/270900965305?pt=UK_BOI_Industrial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item3f12f4afb9



جربت الشراء من الانترنت ولكنى حاليا اخاف يكون هناك مشكلة فى الشحن او الجمارك 

وجدت موقع لشركة اسمها رام ويبيع اجزاء اعتقد قد تفى بالغرض 

ولكنى اريد شخص يتأكد ويقولى البدائل 

يعنى مثلا : فى الموقع الاجنبى يبيع هذا : 




[*=left]*1 x New 3 Axis TB6560 Driver Controller Board 1/16Microstep, 12-36V, 1.5A-3A * 
[*=left]*3 x New 42BYGH47-401A Single-Shaft Stepper Motors 0.44 Nm/62 Oz-in/1.68A* 
[*=left]*1 x New 12V 10A power supply* 

بوردة درايفر كنترول

و 3 ستيبر موتور 

و1 باور سبلاى 

المطلوب من حضراتكم : 

1- ده رابط مواتير الاستيبر :

ram-e-shop. com/oscmax/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_62

هل اختيار 3 مواتير من نوع

ram-e-shop. com/oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_62&products_id=241&osCsid=1d1ec12d5169ce30fd25a8b557a10edc 

يكفى ؟؟ 
===================

2- وايضا باقى الباور سبلاى والدرايف : 

هل هذا الدرايفر يفى :

ram-e-shop. com/oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_64&products_id=1323

============
3- والباورى سبلاى هذا :

ram-e-shop. com/oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1393

هل يفى بالغرض ؟؟ 

=============================
4- وهل انا محتاج لهذا الجزء :

ram-e-shop. com/oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_64&products_id=1514

 5- ولماذا لم يوجد هذا الكونفيرتر فى الباكيج الموجودة فى الموقع الاجنبى ؟؟ 
==================




شكرا لكم واتمنى الاجابة عن الاسئلة ان امكن 

اسف ان الروابط ناقصة بسبب ان لازم مشاركاتى تعدى ال 30 مشاركة حتى اضع رابط

مقاس مساحة العمل ستكون صغيرة جدا حتى اجرب نفسى ان عملت الصغيرة ربما اتحمس لصنع الماكينة الكبيرة 

انا من مصر


----------



## King Master (8 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد انى فهمت اجابة السؤال ال 4 و ال 5 .... على ما اعتقد ان الجزء اللى فى موقع اى بى عبارة عن درايفر وانترفيس فى نفس الوقت 

اما الموجود فى موقع رام عبارة عن جزئين منفصلين 

هل هذا صحيح ؟؟


----------



## ahmed es (9 أبريل 2012)

بالنسبة لرام
الإنترفيس هى مجرد break out board اى انها اخذت بنات الطابعة الى الدرايفر وهى بوردة يمكن صناعتها بسهولة لو تعرف اقل القليل فى صناعة ال pcb

اما الدرايفرات فهى ممتازة عندهم
بخصوص المواتير انا جربتها وتعمل بكفائة ومعى واحد الآن من عندهم ب 650 جنيه 4.5 نيوتن ميتر لكن انا اتجه الآن بشكل أساسى الى ال servo 

اما موضوع تختار انهى موتور فيعتمد بشكل اساسى على ال torque ratings المطلوبة لتذويد الحمل والله الموفق


----------



## ahmxxxx (9 أبريل 2012)

انا بقى عايز اشترى كل دة جاهز فقط للتركيب
هل ممكن


----------



## ahmed es (9 أبريل 2012)

نعم ممكن تشترى ما تريد من يمنعك


----------



## King Master (9 أبريل 2012)

ahmed es قال:


> بالنسبة لرام
> الإنترفيس هى مجرد break out board اى انها اخذت بنات الطابعة الى الدرايفر وهى بوردة يمكن صناعتها بسهولة لو تعرف اقل القليل فى صناعة ال pcb
> 
> اما الدرايفرات فهى ممتازة عندهم
> ...



شكرا لك اخى على ردك ولكنى لا استطيع عمل دائرة واحدة صغيرة 

ولكن هل ( الانترفيس + الدرايفر الموجود + المواتير + الباور سبلاى ) = الكيت الكامل فى موقع Ebay ??

يعنى انزل اشترى من عندهم مثلا : 

1 درايفر + 1 انترفيس + 1 باور سبلاى + 3 مواتير ؟؟ 

التصميم معى ومستعد ابدأ فيه ولكنى اريد اتأكد ان الدوائر جاهزة وموجودة اولا


----------



## King Master (9 أبريل 2012)

وجدت موضوع به بعض الاجابات لما اريد : 


arab-eng. org/vb/showthread.php/282489-Stepper-Motor-%E3%D3%C7%DA%CF%E5


----------



## ahmed es (10 أبريل 2012)

لا ستشترى 3 درايفر + 3 مواتير + 3 باور سبلاى + 1 انترفيس


----------



## امل ميمو (10 أبريل 2012)

اخي انصحك بان لا تشتري الدرايفر 3Axis TB6560 Driver Controller Board منeBay البورد الصيني لان بها اخطاء في التصميم ومشاكل كثيره اما الDriver التوشيبانفسها فهي ممتازه ممكن تشوف صديق لك يصمملك البورد بطريقه صحيحه او يكون لديه خبره بالتصميم اوفر لك بكثير ولو انت من مصر انا ممكن اساعدك فيها لاني بصممها حاليا وبحاول اتلاشى الاخطاء التي في البورد الصيني او ممكن تشتري الدريفر من رام بس هيكون غالي شويه وهو تصميم جيد ولي صديق شكر فيه اما انا فلم اجربه صراحة وهو سعره 750 اما الباقي فلا تصلح اذا كنت تريد دقه عاليه في حركة الموتور وتحمل تيار كبير وشغل شاق بدون اعطال وايضا هذا ليس هو الافضل ولكنه بالنسبه للموجود فهو جيد واي استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------



## King Master (10 أبريل 2012)

ahmed es قال:


> لا ستشترى 3 درايفر + 3 مواتير + 3 باور سبلاى + 1 انترفيس



omg

انا كنت فاهم غلط خالص ... يعنى الدرايفر والباور سبلاى بيشغلوا موتور واحد ؟؟ 

اشمعنا فى الكيت الكامل من مو ايباى عاملين درايفر واحد وباور واحد وبسعر رخيص بالمواتير 

معندناش دايرة جاهزة زى اللى بتتباع عندهم ليه ؟؟ 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 



امل ميمو قال:


> اخي انصحك بان لا تشتري الدرايفر 3axis tb6560 driver controller board منebay البورد الصيني لان بها اخطاء في التصميم ومشاكل كثيره اما الdriver التوشيبانفسها فهي ممتازه ممكن تشوف صديق لك يصمملك البورد بطريقه صحيحه او يكون لديه خبره بالتصميم اوفر لك بكثير ولو انت من مصر انا ممكن اساعدك فيها لاني بصممها حاليا وبحاول اتلاشى الاخطاء التي في البورد الصيني او ممكن تشتري الدريفر من رام بس هيكون غالي شويه وهو تصميم جيد ولي صديق شكر فيه اما انا فلم اجربه صراحة وهو سعره 750 اما الباقي فلا تصلح اذا كنت تريد دقه عاليه في حركة الموتور وتحمل تيار كبير وشغل شاق بدون اعطال وايضا هذا ليس هو الافضل ولكنه بالنسبه للموجود فهو جيد واي استفسار انا تحت امرك



شكرا لك ... انت جربت اللى بتصممها ؟؟ 

ياريت يبقى فيه دايرة احترافية واحدة تشغل 3 مواتير وتعمل بباور سبلاى واحد 

انا من مصر ولو انت عملتها وجربتها ياريت تقولى وتورينى شكلها فى صورة ان امكن وممكن تساعدنى فى واحدة بعدها ان امكن

شكرا لك


----------



## King Master (11 أبريل 2012)

ايه اقل سعر ممكن اشترى بيه المكونات الالكترونية للماكينة لاقل طول مشوار .. لن تتعدى مساحة العمل 50 فى 50 سم


----------



## امل ميمو (11 أبريل 2012)

*ياريت يبقى فيه دايرة احترافية واحدة تشغل 3 مواتير وتعمل بباور سبلاى واحد
ده فعلا الي بحاول اعمله** ولكن لم انتهي منها ويوجد عند صديق لي تصميم قديم شغال كويس بl297+l298+interface
*
​*لو انت مستعجل ممكن اعطيها لك منه او اعملك مخصوص لغاية لما اخلص التصميم الذي اعمل عليه الان وهو يسير ببطء للظروف الماديه والانشغالات الاخرى الخاصة وعند الانتهاء منه سأطلعك عليه بمشئة الله تعالى
*
*ايه اقل سعر ممكن اشترى بيه المكونات الالكترونية للماكينة لاقل طول مشوار .. لن تتعدى مساحة العمل 50 فى 50 سم

اخي المساحه ليس لها علاقه بالدوائر الالكترونيه الااذا كنت تحتاج الي مواتير ذات عزم كبير وفي الغالب سيكون الفرق ليس كبير لانه سيكون في الترانزسستور المراد وضعه للstepper او حسب التصميم الذي سيتبع في ذلك فكل تصميم له وظائفه وله تكاليف لو هو بميكرو او درايفر خاص ويرجع ذلك الي سعر المايكرو المستخدم والبرنامج المكتوب والمكونات الاخري الذي حوله وكذلك لو درايفر حسب نوعه ووظيفته وتصميمه في الدائره والاوبشن المستخدم معه مثل التشغيل من الحاسب مباشرة او وضع دائرة انترفيس او الاستخام اليدوي دون الحاسب للتجربه مثلا او الضبط وهكذا 

*


----------



## King Master (11 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد ان الدائر الى تعمل معها مواتير صغيرة غير الدائرة التى تغذى مواتير قوية وكبيرة نسبيا 

انا اعتقد ان احلامى تبددت بدون الدائرة الجاهزة مثل اللى فى موقع ايباى دائرة واحدة تعمل ل 3 مواتير ومعها باور سبلاى ( سهولة فى التعامل ) 

طيب هل لو انا جبت الى 3 مواتير وال 3 درايفر وال 3 باور سبلاى + واحدة انترفيس هل ربطهم جميعا مع بعض سيكون سهل ؟؟ 

ام هناك مشكلة لان تكلفتهم تعددت ال 1800 جنيه وهى عالية نسبيا على ماكينة صغيرة " هوم ميد "

واتمنى ان تكمل دائرتك بسرعة وتعطينا النتائج ربما تبيع لمن يريد بسعر معقول


----------



## King Master (13 أبريل 2012)

هل من جديد ؟؟ الشعب يريد دوائر جاهزة


----------



## ahmxxxx (13 أبريل 2012)

انا بردة عايز دائرة جاهزه وياريت حد يقلى على مكان بيع المواتير فى مصر


----------



## King Master (14 أبريل 2012)

وجدت هذه الدائرة معروضة للبيع فى احد المنتديات 



ارجو ان تخبرونى رأيكم 

هى تقوم بتشغيل 3 مواتير وبها انترفيس 

المبلغ المطلوب 700 جنيه 

هل غالى ام كويس ؟ كنت اتمنى ان اجد دائرة كاملة فى حدود 200 الى 300 جنيه


----------



## koki4life (15 أبريل 2012)

اكتب مواصفات الدائرة عشان نعرف قوتها الفعلية كام أمبير .........


----------



## King Master (16 أبريل 2012)

3 امبير على ما اتذكر من خلال مكالمته التليفونية


----------



## koki4life (16 أبريل 2012)

أعتقد أن سعرها مرتفع مقارنة بقوتها ........


----------



## النجار2 (17 أبريل 2012)

غالية جدا ولو تعرف اى هاوى الكترونيات ممكن يعملهالك مش هتكلف 100 جنيه واجرته هو قول 100 كمان يبقى 200 جنيه

الدايرة من على النت ومشهورة اوى الرابط اهه http://pminmo.com/3axis/3axis.htm

فيه كل التفاصيل وفيه كمان رابط الصورة اللى هتطبع على pcb وفيه كل المكونات المطلوبة مكتوبة فى جدول يعنى خد واشتغل على طول 

بالتوفيق

وللعلم هى دايرة متجربة وشغالة 100 100 بس لما ترفع الفولت بيحرق الموسفتات

بالتوفيق،،،


----------



## امل ميمو (17 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم هذه الدائره+الانترفيس +الماتوركما بالصوره


----------



## King Master (18 أبريل 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> غالية جدا ولو تعرف اى هاوى الكترونيات ممكن يعملهالك مش هتكلف 100 جنيه واجرته هو قول 100 كمان يبقى 200 جنيه
> 
> الدايرة من على النت ومشهورة اوى الرابط اهه xxx
> 
> ...



شكرا لك اخى الكريم وشكرا على الرابط سأحاول ان اجد شخص يعمل عليها 



امل ميمو قال:


> اخي الكريم هذه الدائره+الانترفيس +الماتوركما بالصوره
> مشاهدة المرفق 79974
> مشاهدة المرفق 79973



شكرا لك اخى الكريم .. وجدت موضوع لك فى منتدى القرية انك تقوم بعمل دوائر لمعدومى المهارة فى التجميع 

هل لك بمساعدتى ؟؟ 

هل الدائرة اللى فى صورتك هى نفس الدائرة السابق ذكرها ام مشابهه لها ؟؟ 

كم امبير ؟ يعمل عليها موتور كم واير ؟؟


----------



## امل ميمو (19 أبريل 2012)

هل لك بمساعدتى ؟؟ 
* انا تحت امرك في اي مساعده*

​هل الدائرة اللى فى صورتك هى نفس الدائرة السابق ذكرها ام مشابهه لها ؟؟
* ماهي السابق ذكرها هل قصدك اللي انا بصممها اذا كان هذا قصدك فهي ليست هذه الدائره لاني انا لم انتهي منها الان*

​ كم امبير ؟ يعمل عليها موتور كم واير ؟؟ 
*2a ماتور ذات 6اسلاك ويتم توصيل اربعة اسلاك على الدائره من الماتور*


----------



## King Master (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك امل ميمو

كنت بقول بخصوص الدائرة : pminmo . com/3axis/3axis. htm


هل بامكانك تنفيذها ؟؟ اخبرنى احد الاصدقاء اخبرنى ان الترانزيستور الاساسى بها غير متاح موديله irlz44 ومطلوب 12 قطعة ....


----------



## امل ميمو (20 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم انا ممكن اقوم بتنفيذها لك وببديل للترانزسستور irlz44 وهو في حدودمن10 الى 12 جنيه فلو افترضنا انه ب 10 جنيه ستحتاج لكل ماتور4 *3محاور =12 يعني 120جنيه +20ICجنيه+مقاومات ومكثفات وغيره 10جنيه+18جنيه روزته فك وتركيب وسوكت LPT+البورد pcb هذه الاسعار ربما تزيد اوتقل اشيابسيطه يعني انت اعمل في حسابك 250جنيه ولا تزيد عن 200 جنيه انشاء الله اضف لهم 250 استيبر يعني 500جنيه هذه الاسعار من خبرتي لشراء المكونات الالكترونيه وانشاء الله لا تزيد عن ذلك


----------



## King Master (20 أبريل 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> يعني انت اعمل في حسابك 250جنيه _*ولا تزيد عن 200 جنيه انشاء الله *_
> 
> اضف لهم 250 استيبر يعني 500جنيه هذه الاسعار من خبرتي لشراء المكونات الالكترونيه وانشاء الله لا تزيد عن ذلك



شكرا لك ولكن يعنى ايه اعمل حسابك فى 250 ولا تزيد عن 200 ؟؟ 

وهل تقصد الاستيبر 250 يعنى ال 3 مواتير سعرهم مجتمع تقصد ام كل موتور على حدى ؟؟ 

وكم اقصى امبير للدائرة ؟

وكم هى تكلفة التجميع التى ممكن تأخذها .. يمكنك الاجابة فى رسالة خاصة


----------



## امل ميمو (20 أبريل 2012)

نعم اخي اقصد الثلاثة مواتيير
يعني الاسعار تتقريبيه لما تنزل تشتريي تعمل حسابك في فلوس اكتترشوييه عشان متوقفش وتنزل مرهه اخررى

وتكلفة التجمييع ممش مشكله بالنسبه لي المهم انك تعمل الماكينه وتشتغل بطريقهه صحيحه


----------



## King Master (20 أبريل 2012)

يعنى فى حدود ال 600 جنيه ممكن يكون عندى درايفر بالانترفيس + 3 مواتير + باور سبلاى 

لو كده يبقى تمام اوى وياريت تبعتلى طرق الاتصال بيك فى رسالة خاصة


----------



## امل ميمو (20 أبريل 2012)

لا اخي انا لم اذكر البور سبلاي البور سبلاي انا اشترته من حوالي 3 اشهر 12امبيرب250جنيه ماركه عالميه wm


----------



## koki4life (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا استاذ أمل ميمو علي مجهودك الرائع .........

وهل يمكن لحضرتك ان تخبرنا برقم الترانزيستور البديل ومكان بيعه في القاهرة ........وشكرا لك علي معلوماتك المفيدة


----------



## امل ميمو (21 أبريل 2012)

انا تحت امركم 
الترانزسستور هوirfz46 انا ممكن اوجدوا لك بسعر ارخص من رام وهو موجود عندهم


----------



## koki4life (21 أبريل 2012)

الترانزيستور اللي حضرتك ذكرته من النوعية العادية .......لكن الترانزيستور المطلوب يجب ان يكون logic حتي تعمل الدائرة .......


----------



## امل ميمو (21 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم انا اعرف اني اهم حاجه لترانزسستور السوتش الخاص بالاستيبرخاصية الFast Switchingلمؤامة الpuls السريعه التي تخرج من الدرايفر وكذلك خاصية الSimple Drive Requirements اما Logicفلا اعرف مافائدتها في استخدمنا فلو حضرتك عندك اضافة ممكن تعرفهلنا واسف اذا كنت اخطاءت لجهل او سهو مني وشكرا لتوضيحك اخي الكريم


----------



## King Master (21 أبريل 2012)

الموسفت IRFZ46 "N-Channel MOSFET - 50A,50V,0.024 Ohm" موجود بالموقع ب سعر 10 جنيهات 

General Purpose N-Channel Power MOSFET Transistor 50V , 0.024 ohm , 50A in TO-220 Package.


----------



## koki4life (22 أبريل 2012)

أهلا بحضرتك يا استاذ *امل ميمو*

اجابة سؤالك ستجدها هنا بالتفصيل تماما ....وايضا الرد علي الاستاذ *King Master*

http://pminmo.com/PMinMOwiki/index.php5?title=Logic_level_mosfets

واذا اردت مزيد من التوضيح برجاء اعلامي وسوف اكتب لحضرتك المزيد .......


----------



## امل ميمو (22 أبريل 2012)

من الواضح ان مايدرس غير الواقع تماما او اني لم افهم شياءا
فالذي فهمته هو ان بوابة الموسفت من هذا النوع تتعامل مع 5 فولت وليس لها ما بين 2الى 4 فولت كما في FET العادي وهى تستخدم في دوائر خفض التيار مثل الlight dimmer ودوائر pwmفلذلك لاينفع معها الموسفت العادي 
اليس ما فهمته صحيح ام اني محتاج للتوضيح والتصحيح من الواضح اني الواحد لسه متأخر على الصفوف الاولى


----------



## امل ميمو (23 أبريل 2012)

االمعرف ان الموسفت له تعامل مع 5 فولت وانواع مع 15 فولت ام اذي له معامل فهو الBiPolar فارجو التبيان لنا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## King Master (27 أبريل 2012)

نتمنى ان نجد جديد للموضوع ... هل الترانزستور البديل سيفى بالغرض ام لا ؟؟


----------



## امل ميمو (28 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم هذا هو المفضل كما ذكر الاخ koki4life للتعامل مع الدرايفر IRL640


----------



## King Master (29 أبريل 2012)

موجود بموقع رام بسعر 12 جنيه 

12 فى 12 = 144 جنيه للدائرة الواحدة ؟


----------



## امل ميمو (29 أبريل 2012)

نعم اخي وانا بسعى لان اوجده بسعر ارخص من ذلك والله الموفق


----------



## King Master (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك امل ميمو على الحوار والمعلومات 

عندى استفسار اخر : 

انا هنفذ الماكينة باستخدام مجرى درج وسيخ حديد مشرشر ( يشبه مسمار البرمة ) 

السيخ هركبله صامولة ليكون بديل للبول سكرو لان سعرها غالى 

دلوقتى لو انا عايز اشتغل على مساحة عمل اكيد ليا حدود مش هقدر اتخطاها طبقا للمواتير والدرايفر 

1- ايه هى اقصى مسافة عمل اقدر اشتغل عليها للمحور الواحد طبقا للموتور ( طول مشوار الشغل )

2- ايه اقصى وزن لمكونات المحور( لان احد المحاور سيكون حاملا لموتور محور اخر + قطعة الشغل + خشبة للتثبيت قطعة الشغل )

3- دلوقتى لو السيخ الحديد السنون قريبة جدا جدا من بعض حوالى 2 مالى او 3 ملى بين كل سنة وسنة ... ده شئ سلبى ؟؟


----------



## koki4life (3 مايو 2012)

king master قال:


> شكرا لك امل ميمو على الحوار والمعلومات
> 
> عندى استفسار اخر :
> 
> ...



كل الأسئلة بتاعت حضرتك تتعلق بميكانيكية صنع الماكينة وبالتالي لا يوجد لها إجابة مححددة ....بمعني انك تستطيع زيادة قدرة أي محور علي حمل وزن معين طالما تم اخذ هذا في الاعتبار اثناء بناءوه لزيادة العزم الخاص به .....وهكذا باقي الاسئلة
فمثلا الماتور يستطيع الاستمرار في العمل طالما اعطيته أمر وبالتالي لايوجد له مساحة عمل محددة ........ولكنك تقوم بتحديد هذه المساحة مسبقا حسب طول الأذرع أو السيخ الذي تستخدمه .......وهكذا يا أخي 
ملحوظة : بالنسبة للموسفت المذكور irl640 فهو غير متاح عند محل رام منذ فترة كبيرة ....وتاريخ اضافته لموقع رام يعود الي عام 2008 !!!!

واخيرا أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك علي أسئلتك....:34:


----------



## King Master (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا ليك على اجابتك .. انا لسه هصمم الماكينة ... ومحتاج اعرف الحسابات واقصى ابعاد ليا .. عشان كده قلت اسأل الاول


----------



## King Master (7 مايو 2012)

ارجو الاجابة واريد رأيكم فى هذه الدائرة : 
pminmo. com/3axisPIC/3axisPIC.htm


----------



## hamzav8 (10 مايو 2012)

King Master قال:


> شكرا لك امل ميمو على الحوار والمعلومات
> 
> عندى استفسار اخر :
> 
> ...



إن كان بخصوص الأمور الميكانيكية فسأجيبك حول أهم المشاكل التي ممكن أن تواجهك...فمثلا يجب أن يكون لديك العلم بخصوص إنحناء العمود اللولبي ..فكلما يكون قطره أصغر كلما كان مرنا أكثر فبتاالي سيعدل مكانه بفعل قوة و عزم المحرك. لذا يجب إختيار القطر المناسب...وكذالك العزم المناسب للمحرك وذلك بحسابه بدلالة خطوة العمود أي بين السن والسن....
3- مافي مشكلة بل بلعكس كلما كانت المسافة أصغر كلما إحتجت لعزم أقل وستربح دقة أكبر أثناء التشغيل.
1- المسافة أنت الذي تختارها لكن لاتبالغ حتى لا ينحني العمود اللولبي و المحاور الحاملة للطاولة.
2- الإجابة حسب بنية الألة والمواد المختارة و طول القطع.


----------



## hamzav8 (10 مايو 2012)

قول لي... ما نوع عمود نقل الحركة الذي ستستعمله ؟


----------



## King Master (13 مايو 2012)

hamzav8 قال:


> إن كان بخصوص الأمور الميكانيكية فسأجيبك حول أهم المشاكل التي ممكن أن تواجهك...فمثلا يجب أن يكون لديك العلم بخصوص إنحناء العمود اللولبي ..فكلما يكون قطره أصغر كلما كان مرنا أكثر فبتاالي سيعدل مكانه بفعل قوة و عزم المحرك. لذا يجب إختيار القطر المناسب...وكذالك العزم المناسب للمحرك وذلك بحسابه بدلالة خطوة العمود أي بين السن والسن....
> 3- مافي مشكلة بل بلعكس كلما كانت المسافة أصغر كلما إحتجت لعزم أقل وستربح دقة أكبر أثناء التشغيل.
> 1- المسافة أنت الذي تختارها لكن لاتبالغ حتى لا ينحني العمود اللولبي و المحاور الحاملة للطاولة.
> 2- الإجابة حسب بنية الألة والمواد المختارة و طول القطع.



قطر عمود البوجى " جويد " هو 1 سم او 12 ملى لم احدد بعد ولكن فى الغالب سيكون 10 ملى 

بنية الاله سيكون فريم خشب 

سيكون شبيه بذلك : 
instructables. com/image/FE61Y88GUKAROPQ/Building-a-drawer-slide-CNC-machine-for-under-200.jpg

نقل الحركة سيكون قريب من هذا السيخ ( بوجى او جويد ) 

instructables .com/files/deriv/F2T/Q2UW/GUS75FDO/F2TQ2UWGUS75FDO.MEDIUM.jpg


----------



## شعبان عبدو (20 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاخوه الاعضاء (امل ميمو_king master_hamza_koki) اول حاجه انا فى الموقع منذ اكثر من خمس اشهر وانا متابع اى حاجه تخص سى ان سى راوتر وبصراحه دى اول مشاركه ليا فى الموقع انا اويمجى ونفسى انفذ الماكينه دى بجد الاجزاء الميكانيكيه كامله ان شاء الله مش هتتعبنى فى حاجه بس الى مخوفنى الالكترونيات انا هنفذها مثلا 1م فى 1م بس لو حبيت اشترى المواتير والدرايفرات والانترفيس كل ده جاهز ومتوصل ممكن يبقى فى حدود كام وفين اسف على الاطاله


----------

